# Sword-XSPC_Master



## steelkane (Dec 10, 2008)

Today I am starting a new build using a Thermaltake Sword M. The owner of this build will also be helping, he has a vision on how he wants it to look & I'm going to make that happen for him. The parts for the build will be.
ASUS P5N72-T Premium
Intel Q6600
6GB Corsair DDR2 1066 Memory
2xBFG 8800GTX OC2
2x Seagate 500GB sata HDD Raid 0
Asus Physic card
Rosewill 850W PSU
Thermaltake 450W Graphics SLI PSU
DVD Burner
BlueRay Burner
Antec Veris Multimedia station
Bitspower XPIII Fan Controler
NZXT Sentry fan controler
2x XSPC X20 400 Rev A  Water Pump/Reservoir Combo
XSPC "Dual Bay-Res" Pump/Reservoir Combo
2x Cooler Master Hydra 8800 VGA Water Block
2x Koolance RAM-30-V06 Hydra-Pak Dual Ram Cooler
Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 240 XFlow Radiator
Swiftech Radiator - MCR220 Quiet Power Series Dual 120 mm - Black
Feser Tube Active UV Hose 3/8 ID
Koolance compression fittings
3x Thermaltake Flow TX Plus Flow Meter w/ Temperature Indicator
8x 120mm Fans
New wheels for higher clearance 
Thermaltake CPU block & Thermaltake side door radiator that came with the case

The goal of this build is to have a clean, Quite, cool running, one of a kind Rig.
Now for some pictures of the case

















Test Full size Motherboard


----------



## MRCL (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice approach! Hope it won't be looking too much pimp, but I keep an eye on this project for sure.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 10, 2008)

@MRCL
Thanks for viewing, as for pimp,, from what I know, The only lights there will be is the 120mm Blue led fans,, other then that just two 12'' UV CCL. I changed the two 8800GTX cards over to water with the Cooler Master Hydra 8800 Blocks.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 10, 2008)

That lid is default, nice!

(Read: subscribed)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 10, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2008)

450w! .. Why the small size?
But, besides me wanting to know about that, I'm loving it like everything else!
<subscribed>


----------



## steelkane (Dec 10, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> That lid is default, nice!
> 
> (Read: subscribed)



The sword is a high-end case from thermaltake, there's not too many of them, that I've seen modded.
For the two XSPC X20 400 Rev A Water Pump/Reservoir Combo, They will hang from the top, with some 1/8'' black plexiglass, a cardboard template was made to make sure the pumps fit.





And then on to making the one from plexiglass.





Some ideal as to were they sit.





This picture will show the front bay drive cover, & the two pumps, a cardboard template really helps to get the right size & shape needed.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> 450w! .. Why the small size?
> But, besides me wanting to know about that, I'm loving it like everything else!
> <subscribed>



thanks for stopping by Cold Storm,, the 450W PSU will be installed into the 5''1/2 drive bay,, & powering the two 8800GTX cards only.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2008)

steelkane said:


> thanks for stopping by Cold Storm,, the 450W PSU will be installed into the 5''1/2 drive bay,, & powering the two 8800GTX cards only.



Ahh, that makes it even more better! Now, is it the VGA 450w psu? Or, is it a normal one?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Ahh, that makes it even more better! Now, is it the VGA 450w psu? Or, is it a normal one?



the thermaltake vga 450W SLI PSU


----------



## blkhogan (Dec 11, 2008)

Should be a great build. Looking forward to seeing this one come together. Very cool case to base a build on.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 11, 2008)

//drooling at the pictures

I love the air flow tubes.  Maybe I can have one of our modding guru's make one for me.

Sorry, those arn't air flow tubes are they.  So thier reservoir?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 11, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> Should be a great build. Looking forward to seeing this one come together. Very cool case to base a build on.



I've done small water cooling build, but nothing with this much room,, so the plan is to use as much of it as possible & still look clean


----------



## steelkane (Dec 11, 2008)

The front drive bay cover will be one of the most important mods for this project,, as it will hide almost all the wires & give more options for fan & temp panels.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude!!! That's just sick to have it right there! Beautiful. 


I even reread the specs of the system twice before asking.. Glad I took that nap!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 11, 2008)

Glad you like it Cold Storm,, I love working with Plexiglass & try to use as much of it as I could in this mod, Next I will make a back I/O panel, because the sword comes with the whole back opened,


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the look and texture of Fiberglass. It makes everything just stand out.
I can't wait for the back of it now!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 11, 2008)

Some pictures with all the drive bays full,, this only makes it harder to hide wires, but it will be done.










for the back I/O panel Instead of cutting small slots for each card, a bigger opening was cut for better heat removal.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm all ways amazed on the amount of things that are put in the front panel of your works! They're things I've never thought of adding.. 

That back makes me cream over it! You know, I'm a guy, and I like a good backside 



Also, how are you going to hide the wires for the front?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm all ways amazed on the amount of things that are put in the front panel of your works! They're things I've never thought of adding..
> 
> That back makes me cream over it! You know, I'm a guy, and I like a good backside
> 
> ...



To me the front looks better all filled up & also more of a challenge to hide wires,, It's too easy to build a clean rig with one optical drive, when I can fill them up & have more functions with the same clean look. 
most of the wires will be hidden behind the panel I made, holes will be drilled were wire do need to hook up to cards & motherboard,, grommet will be used to give it a really clean & un-modded look.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2008)

steelkane said:


> To me the front looks better all filled up & also more of a challenge to hide wires,, It's too easy to build a clean rig with one optical drive, when I can fill them up & have more functions with the same clean look.
> most of the wires will be hidden behind the panel I made, holes will be drilled were wire do need to hook up to cards & motherboard,, grommet will be used to give it a really clean & un-modded look.



It takes skill to do it fully! I have my dvd-rw and fan controoler, but I'm scared to keep this system off in order to clean it up... Once I get my 780i board back from RMA i'll go and due it. This board has seen it's better days..


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, now you definately have to quit, I'm almost short-circuitting my keyboard from all the drooling... :shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2008)

This looks like its gonna be an amazing build. I have always tried to keep feet height to a minimum but you are winning me over to the rolling kind. (they just add a touch of coolness stationary feet lack)
The struts also are something I always wanted to do but my cases are so small there isant enough room to incorporate them.
Thanks steelkane for showing this build.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> This looks like its gonna be an amazing build. I have always tried to keep feet height to a minimum but you are winning me over to the rolling kind. (they just add a touch of coolness stationary feet lack)
> The struts also are something I always wanted to do but my cases are so small there isant enough room to incorporate them.
> Thanks steelkane for showing this build.



Glad to hear you like this build,, I always liked wheels over feet,, it makes working & moving them around really easy, I've been working hard on the build an have an UPDATE,,


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 12, 2008)

The sword is like my case... all grown up.

Looks very cool Steelkane...  keep it up!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> The sword is like my case... all grown up.
> 
> Looks very cool Steelkane...  keep it up!



Glad to see ya stop by EnergyFX with kind words, this has really been a fun project, I still think of your build as one of my favorites. Now I really know what you went threw with setting up watercooling on your case with the opening door,, I wish thermaltake put a different rad on the sword door,, but they can't get everything right, this rig is just about done, so here's some UPDATED Photos,, Please enjoy.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 12, 2008)

Ooh, nice, but I'd be *really* urged to replace that corner piece on the bottom vid card with a chrome one...


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Ooh, nice, but I'd *really* urged to replace that corner piece on the bottom vid card with a chrome one...



Replace it for looks or performance


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 12, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Replace it for looks or performance



Looks, it's the only black piece in a chrome area

Also, I'd pimp the SLI bridge. Maybe something as easy as black tape.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 12, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Looks, it's the only black piece in a chrome area
> 
> Also, I'd pimp the SLI bridge. Maybe something as easy as black tape.



I see what your saying,, but I just had a talk with the black piece, & it told me if I try & replace it,, It was going to pee all over the video cards,, But the good news is the SLI bridge said I could have my way with it.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 12, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I see what your saying,, but I just had a talk with the black piece, & it told me if I try & replace it,, It was going to pee all over the video cards,, But the good news is the SLI bridge said I could have my way with it.



You just made me recieve strange looks from my coworkers... I laughed


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, running tubing to the door is a bit of a challenge.  In the end you have to accept that you can't have the nice tight bends that you would like.  You have to leave enough room and material to swing with the door.  

Thanks for the compliment... but my rig is becomming old news.  It's time for a new project.

As for the SLI bridge... I used large diameter heat shrink on the ends of mine.  It gave it a nice finished off look and insulates the soldered terminals.  I had to cut a slit for the plug opening on each side.  It does nothing for the brown ribbon itself, but maybe it'll give you some ideas.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 12, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Ooh, nice, but I'd be *really* urged to replace that corner piece on the bottom vid card with a chrome one...




Might I suggest:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24482


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 12, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Might I suggest:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24482



Looks nice to me


----------



## MKmods (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW! for all the stuff in there it is amazingly well organized. Beautiful job.
(I really like how you did the multiple displays)

to help with the door hoses I saw these
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=517

they have an o-ring inside and rotate, that way there would be no wat the hose would pinch or kink.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 12, 2008)

wow steel, awesome work man


----------



## steelkane (Dec 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> WOW! for all the stuff in there it is amazingly well organized. Beautiful job.
> (I really like how you did the multiple displays)
> 
> to help with the door hoses I saw these
> ...



The owner bought about $250 of Koolance compression fitting, angled & regular. I believe he wanted to save some cash somewhere in the build, that's why plastic elbows were used, they will stay were there at. As for using angled compression fitting on the door rad,, It's not that type of rad,, it has 1/4 copper tubes coming out & the hose has to be put on that,, so I used a little cut of 1/4 hose for a spacer then slid the 3/8 hose over the 1/4 spacer, I do wish it had threaded holes for fittings. This build took about 5 months to build from getting the cash to order parts to planing & then the fun part, BUILDING. 
@EnergyFX
You did give me some Ideal for the SLI bridge & this is what I came up with,, Thanks.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 13, 2008)

The tube is a good one, I might have tried the heatshrink method combine with that sleeving, but yeah, this looks good too.

Too bad the "owner" got plastic elbows, but as long as you're not the one to blame, that's ok.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 13, 2008)

Today I'LL be working on finishing up all the little stuff,, like attaching some of the other panels, & some wire management, then it's going home, I have some Screen shots for now,, later more pictures..


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 13, 2008)

Really nice work man, really impressive watching the Mod Farther at work.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 13, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Really nice work man, really impressive watching the Mod Farther at work.



"Mod Farther" That made my day, BIG THANKS


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol no probs but how on earth did i spell father wrong lol


----------



## vdz (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice, with the green world that you create


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 14, 2008)

vdz said:


> ... with the green world that you create


----------



## _jM (Dec 14, 2008)

Steel.. I must say after reading through this thread, you have done it again! I am VERY impressed on how you made the 5.25 cover with the displays built in. And the way you made a very sexy cover on the back IO/addon slots, VERY VERY NICE WORK BRO! Keep up the excelent work bro! Oh and I think you should keep Gam'ster's  Nick Name "Mod Father" it suits ya well!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2008)

vdz said:


> Very nice, with the green world that you create





_jM said:


> Steel.. I must say after reading through this thread, you have done it again! I am VERY impressed on how you made the 5.25 cover with the displays built in. And the way you made a very sexy cover on the back IO/addon slots, VERY VERY NICE WORK BRO! Keep up the excelent work bro! Oh and I think you should keep Gam'ster's  Nick Name "Mod Father" it suits ya well!



@vdz
thanks but, I'm not sure what you meant.

@jM
Awesome feedback thanks, I always try to bring my own spin on things, I do like Mod Father, it's been stuck in my head ever since I read it,, Anyone good at making sigs. I'll use it.


----------



## vdz (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry.. my Eng , 
I  want to talk about your green space  . All you have made in this Case


----------



## _jM (Dec 15, 2008)

vdz said:


> Sorry.. my Eng ,
> I  want to talk about your green space  . All you have made in this Case



 What do you mean.. im still not understanding "green space" and the connection to case modification.


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Steel, I was wondering, how are the temps with that stock rad on the door. Could we get some SS of RealTemp/CoreTemp? Thanks


----------



## steelkane (Dec 19, 2008)

_jM said:


> Steel, I was wondering, how are the temps with that stock rad on the door. Could we get some SS of RealTemp/CoreTemp? Thanks



overclocked to 3GHz with corsair 1066 @ 1100MHz


----------



## steelkane (Dec 31, 2008)

My first attempt at making a video with Windows movie maker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd9tFpqWfwM


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

Not a bad video if it's your first.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 31, 2008)

good job, I did one of those once..It was a lot harder to do than I originally thought.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 31, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Not a bad video if it's your first.


Thanks, do you know of a better program then movie maker.



MKmods said:


> good job, I did one of those once..It was a lot harder to do than I originally thought.


yes it was, trying to get the music to sync, thanks


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 1, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Thanks, do you know of a better program then movie maker.
> 
> 
> yes it was, trying to get the music to sync, thanks



I use Adobe Premiere, but it's pricey


----------

